# sick bird can't fly



## mmelloss (Nov 16, 2008)

Does anyone know what the sickness that my bird has. He is alert eats and drinks but for some reason doesn't have enough strenght to fly. He trie to fly but get only a foot off the ground and goes back down. When i try to grab him he is very fast but just for some reason can't fly. He doesn't seem like he has lost any weight but just wondering what he has cause he can't fly. Thanks any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

mmelloss said:


> Does anyone know what the sickness that my bird has. He is alert eats and drinks but for some reason doesn't have enough strenght to fly. He trie to fly but get only a foot off the ground and goes back down. When i try to grab him he is very fast but just for some reason can't fly. He doesn't seem like he has lost any weight but just wondering what he has cause he can't fly. Thanks any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


Is he 'fluffed' up at all? What do his poops look like? Has he ever been wormed?


----------



## mmelloss (Nov 16, 2008)

*Sick bird can't fly*

No he is not puffed up his droppings are alittle greenish he has never been medicated for worms


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

mmelloss said:


> Does anyone know what the sickness that my bird has. He is alert eats and drinks but for some reason doesn't have enough strenght to fly. He trie to fly but get only a foot off the ground and goes back down. When i try to grab him he is very fast but just for some reason can't fly. He doesn't seem like he has lost any weight but just wondering what he has cause he can't fly. Thanks any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


This is a lot like what I encountered in November this year with one of my blue bar cock birds which I aslo posted a thread , right down to chasing him around on the floor trying to catch him .It is exactly as you described .

Although there were no signs of canker it was suggested that I treat for that , however I decided to opt and treat for E.coli and coccidiosis by using Sulfa - AVS .......The bird was up and flying again by 1 week later .
After using the Sulfa - AVS i did use a probiotic to replace the good bacteria that the Sulfa strips from the bird for 24 hrs in their water.

good luck !


----------



## AlicjanPip (Jun 19, 2013)

We have the same issues with our birds. Like the wings dont have the strength to lift the body...theres no bounce, they try and theres a lift of few centimetres...prone to going sideways or do a 360....its not pmv though. Its like the air sacs or lungs cant take in enough lift off air...or abdominal issues. Such a mystery. There is effort to flap. Grunts are heard on the long flaps. They have the desire to fly. You see them trying and its sad.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

mmelloss said:


> Does anyone know what the sickness that my bird has. He is alert eats and drinks but for some reason doesn't have enough strenght to fly. He trie to fly but get only a foot off the ground and goes back down. When i try to grab him he is very fast but just for some reason can't fly. He doesn't seem like he has lost any weight but just wondering what he has cause he can't fly. Thanks any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


Is your bird obese!
Do you let him out in sun?(In aviary)
Does he have a flying pen/area/room?


----------



## mkdas (Jan 8, 2011)

mmelloss said:


> Does anyone know what the sickness that my bird has. He is alert eats and drinks but for some reason doesn't have enough strenght to fly. He trie to fly but get only a foot off the ground and goes back down. When i try to grab him he is very fast but just for some reason can't fly. He doesn't seem like he has lost any weight but just wondering what he has cause he can't fly. Thanks any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


One would have to confirm as to whether the bird in question is truly a flying breed or a show specimen/hi breed of both. That might be the possibility as the threader said that the pigeon is eating,drinking and alert.


----------

